# More of Max the Giant Cat



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I got my digital cam into Macro mode and got this great shot of Max drinking from the tap. He 
seems to defy gravity!











Notice how his feet are still on the floor? Thanks to this lovely habit, I have to work extra hard 
to keep the toilet spotless (and the lid closed)










...and finally, Max lookin' cool


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Haha, Homer does that too... loves the water faucet. Wow Max IS a giant... how big is that bad-boy anyway?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Haha, Homer does that too... loves the water faucet. Wow Max IS a giant... how big is that bad-boy anyway?


Wayyyy too big, he's around 25-30 lbs and can easily grab things off a standard height counter with his back paws still on the floor. It makes him look 4 feet long not including tail. 

I have an old set of cast-iron double sinks and they are big. Look how Max seems to dwarf them, he can't even get in there. He makes a cereal bowl look small, he's stooped over it like a tiger.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

OMG I can't believe he's that big!! Is he really 25-30 lbs? I thought Homer was big and he's only 18 lbs. Yeah you get an idea of his size next to the bowl lol. Good looking cat.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Had to show you Homer pulling a Max at the sink... funny I think they're a lot alike! He'll lick the stream too like Max, but a lot of times he just lets it run of his head like this. I also have to keep the big white water bowl shut. Whenever people come over they always forget and leave it up... then I hear splashing and he's in there playing in it... swatting the water and making a huge mess :lol:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL, Homer lets the water run off his head??? that's one crazy cat. Max
doesn't let the water spoil his "doo" 

Oddly enough, Max had me convinced that he preferred bottle water over tap water, he would let the bowls of tap water sit there until they were full of cat hair and dust bunnies, meanwhile lapping up the bottled water like it was something special....turns out *running* water was what he wanted. I think that is why he seeks the toilet now and then.

I must admit though, I have never seen a cat let the water run over his head like Homer....he is whacked!!! I am really starting to like Homer a lot.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

These pictures are adorable! Those are two classic cats!!!!!!! I love hearing about their quirky behaviors!!!!!!!!


----------

